# Kevin Bauder of Central Seminary rebukes Anti-Calvinist rhetoric



## Kiffin (May 19, 2009)

In the Nick of Time

Finally. Thanks Dr. Bauder.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (May 19, 2009)

Good article.


----------



## PresbyDane (May 20, 2009)




----------



## KSon (May 20, 2009)

Having just left an IFB church, the rhetoric brought to light in Bauder's article is all too common. Rather than supporting contentions with Scripture, many point to supposed "outcomes" of a particular view and how that outcome will lead to compromise, leading further away from the principles of fundamentalism. Been there, heard that, literally dozens of times. The claim that the eventuality of Calvinism is the loss of inerrancy, while seemingly preposterous, is about par for the course. 

Bauder and Central, along with Detroit Baptist Theological Seminary, are not afraid to show their Calvinistic soteriological leanings (much more so DBTS). This makes them renegades to the rest of IFB. When I was still in an IFB church looking at seminaries, I was told that those two were to be avoided at all cost. Bold articles such as these will do nothing to bridge that chasm.


----------



## Kiffin (May 20, 2009)

KSon said:


> Having just left an IFB church, the rhetoric brought to light in Bauder's article is all too common. Rather than supporting contentions with Scripture, many point to supposed "outcomes" of a particular view and how that outcome will lead to compromise, leading further away from the principles of fundamentalism. Been there, heard that, literally dozens of times. The claim that the eventuality of Calvinism is the loss of inerrancy, while seemingly preposterous, is about par for the course.
> 
> Bauder and Central, along with Detroit Baptist Theological Seminary, are not afraid to show their Calvinistic soteriological leanings (much more so DBTS). This makes them renegades to the rest of IFB. When I was still in an IFB church looking at seminaries, I was told that those two were to be avoided at all cost. Bold articles such as these will do nothing to bridge that chasm.



I hear ya Kipp. I'm still involved with IFBdom. I went to Maranatha and the attitude towards Detroit was "Yeah, that's an option BUT...they lean towards the Calvinistic side." I totally know where you are coming from. I'm still involved with an IFB church--through God's grace, it's slowly reforming. 

This is the first time something like this has happened in IFBdom and hopefully some people wake up and realize that Calvinism is not the enemy. I was at an IFB conference (CCGG) this past Monday and many of these issues were brought up. Dr. Straub, from Central, presented and wrote up a good assessment on current fundamentalism. If you want it Kipp, I'll send it to ya. It's pretty much an extension of Bauder's assessment.


----------



## KSon (May 20, 2009)

Thanks brother,

I just pm'd you.


----------



## SolaScriptura (May 20, 2009)

Good article.


----------



## Rich Koster (May 20, 2009)

Hyper-Fundamentalism....... interesting


----------

